# Anonymous July Challenge: “Almighty Drama”



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 1, 2020)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by moi is: *Almighty Drama

Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter, so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of July at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 3, 2020)

*Hotline: A Quiet Drama [Trigger Warning]*

Number on the sign,
dialed it
busy...
busy...
busy...
no need to redial


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 8, 2020)

*crash*

sunbeams splash, upon airborne shattered glass
suspended high above mangled metal car crash
she gets out saintly and serene 
bloodied naked and unclean
tells me the Angel of Deliverance will save me
you would think she's more than a little misunderstood
but I have problems acting normal at the best of times

inside I ask her name, she says I'm not to blame
for all the things I've done she's forgiven me
I let her use my shower, she's in it for an hour
singing spellbinding Greco-Roman canticles
and in-between the water, I swear I can hear a Holy Order
of Archangel voices entwined with hers
and I know I've always been a pragmatic fantasist 
but I find it difficult to doubt her, I find I cannot doubt her

on the roof the moon does wane, I decide we're equally sane
and she starts singing something beautifully poetic in Arabic
she's really cleaned up nice, her voice pure crisp cut ice
although she's still bleeding from holes in hands and feet
apparently that's standard, just an occupational hazard
and I'm intoxicated by the majesty of the satellite that circles her
with it shining behind her head, I'll believe anything that's said
and she promises we'll fly together to the Holy Land
but I nearly change my mind, for there's no way I'd be fine
she smiles sweetly explaining she can turn water into anything
uses my whiskey to make the sign of the cross upon my head
we walk along the edge and we're together then
one more step beside her and I'm born again


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 14, 2020)

*Moonlit Moratorium (Very Strong Language)*

My cocoon,
as warm and safe as any womb,
is slightly lit nightly
by an empathetic moon
but burned away
by the first rays
of an unforgiving star 
intent on spotlighting
dastardly theatrics
both near and far.

Sunrise dissolves
the peace of a lulled mind
gratis of sleeping eyes blind 
as inch by inch
my sheltered sheath of dark
steathily unwinds
allowing a sinister solar whisper

“Awake
and smell the coffee...

tainted by the scent of bullshit
that’s threaded through
everything
everywhere
everyday.”

Thus beckons the llama zoo.

So rouse I do,
my motions impeded
by savvy glue 
born of the wisdom
that the cessation of night
begins the fight
to make it through another day
fraught with finaglers
and fruitless attempts 
to keep incidents of being
an unwilling witness
to baloney at bay. 

Malevolent clocks
tick-tock
in what seems to be reverse
their sun-drenched faces
smiling
for their sloth-like pace
is clearly my curse

agony elongated

until the promise
made by cotton candy skies
comes to fruition
and twilight knits
my shawl of anti-shit.

I number the hours
‘til I’m extorted to rise,
the summer solstice

without a doubt
is worst despised.

Twinkle twinkle
respite’s a blast
but, of course,
will never last
and even in slumber
I curl my fists

for I own the top slot
on Sol’s hit list

and as the safety of shadow
dissipates with dawn
in slithers melodrama
with fucking bells on.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 14, 2020)

*Fractured Songs on a Moonlit Night*

frozen landscapes................brittle bones.................  

................imploding stars

desolation.................carnage

loss................forsaken.................abandoned

cast aside like a broken toy
no longer the golden boy
revolution the only solution
against a malevolent institution 


shattered.................seared.................scarred


falling 

........falling

................falling 

on tangled twisted mangled wings
disease.....death.....Satannas brings  
as mortality’s bane talks and sings 
about empty useless trivial things

into the abyss do dark angels go
with humanity saddled in demons tow
bloodshot eyes red skies brimstone lies
endless strife on the wheel of life

humanity clings on Lucifer’s wings


paradise................serenity.................heaven  

...................................forever
...................................LOST


is freedom from God’s domination and dominion
a reactionary reaction of a pride fueled opinion
of manufactured rage of being pawns in a cage
resulting in calcification alienation and separation of mankind’s---  


....................souls  

...........wills  

spirits

was the loss of the almighty’s light
the illusion of free will
the absence of heavenly sight
worth the emptiness that freedom brings?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 15, 2020)

This challenge is now closed.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 26, 2020)

There are a lot of wonderful things in the poem *Crash*. You put together an interesting narrative. Your rhyme scheme is a little uneven with the occasional forced rhyme. This piece would have been more powerful if you formatted well. Your formatting is too cumbersome. Poetry is not just about the words, it's also about the look as well. 

Now all rhyme is forced . People don't normally talk in rhyme. But there's soft forced or rhyme placement that appears to be the normal flow of speech or rhythmic rhyme which uses beginning, middle and end rhymes to give it a musical flow. And there is hard forced rhyme. 

sunbeams splash, upon airborne shattered glass
suspended high above mangled metal car crash

This is hard forced rhyme--shattered glass-mangled metal car crash- syllables are off- imagery is weird- and it seems it was used to make a rhyme- 

she gets out saintly and serene
bloodied naked and unclean

This is good soft rhyme. 

All in all this  has great potential. Some of the imagery was done quite well- hope to see more of your poetry

Now I wonder who wrote *Moonlight Moratorium-* miss lisa-

This one is quite good. Powerful, excellant narrative style, and good placement of rhyme.  

Your an excellant poet but you do have a tendency of hard forced rhyme, but not in this piece. I love the anger in most of your poems as well as the sadness. This piece grabs you by the b*lls ---

[/B]

As for my piece - I do tend to ramble....


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 26, 2020)

question: why aren't the poets exposed after the vote????


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 27, 2020)

rcallaci said:


> question: why aren't the poets exposed after the vote????



Exposed is such a harsh word, lol, I prefer revealed. When we did anonymous the last time around, I used to reveal the poets after the winner was announced, but some people did not want to be revealed so when we resumed anonymous I looked the other way when it came to the great reveal. At one point, I posted something somewhere to say that anyone who wanted to take ownership of their entry after the winner was announced could do so, but I’m hard pressed to recall exactly where I put the post. Bad Lisa. During anonymous months I’ll just add directions to the directions requesting that entrants let me know whether they wish to be revealed or not at end game. 


Why dear Bob, how did you ever guess Moonlit Moratorium belonged to little old me, lol? I suppose it was all the stomping going on, the heavy-handed rhyme, and the stanzas that just went on and on, bigger lol. Thanks so much for the crit, it is much appreciated. I have no better day than one during which I can grab some testicles (metaphorically, and via a poem, of course). Am I allowed to say that? I hope so, lol. As for rhyme, I’m still hopelessly addicted, I don’t mean to do it, it just happens, but instead of trying to maintain a strict scheme as I used to, I now throw some in here and there so it’s less intrusive but I still get my fix. Thanks so much again for sharing your precious time with me.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 27, 2020)

Chesters Daughter said:


> Exposed is such a harsh word, lol, I prefer revealed. When we did anonymous the last time around, I used to reveal the poets after the winner was announced, but some people did not want to be revealed so when we resumed anonymous I looked the other way when it came to the great reveal. At one point, I posted something somewhere to say that anyone who wanted to take ownership of their entry after the winner was announced could do so, but I’m hard pressed to recall exactly where I put the post. Bad Lisa. During anonymous months I’ll just add directions to the directions requesting that entrants let me know whether they wish to be revealed or not at end game.
> 
> .



Can't baby th poets - if they balked at the reveal then they shouldn't enter any competition. I just can't understand that logic. Why write a poem at all if no ones going to ever know who wrote it . How can any one ever help that poet to learn his or hers craft if we don't know who the hell they are.


----------

